

Crop circle 'inspired by most beautiful formula in mathematics' appears - ascuttlefish
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/7760079/Crop-circle-inspired-by-most-beautiful-formula-in-mathematics-appears-in-Wiltshire.html

======
mjgoins
It must be a lot of work to make these, wonder why the creators don't want
credit.

~~~
getonit
They're typically doing it as art, and the mystery and wingnut reaction is all
a part of that. Then there's the prosecution for criminal damage :)

------
viggity
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eulers_identity>

